# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  پيغام Object reference not set to an instance of an object.SQLEditors

## ehsansharif

با سلام خدمت اساتيد محترم
من وقتي كه مي خواهم table هاي database رو مشاهده كنم و يا table جديدي رو ايجاد كنم با پيغام 
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.SQLEditors
روبرو مي شوم مي خواستم ببينم اين پيغام ناشي از چه چيزي است و راه حل آن چيست .
با تشكر

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
Client Tools در SQL Server رو مجددا نصب کنید، قاعدتا مشکل رفع خواهد شد. (اطلاعات بیشتر).

موفق باشید.

----------

